# Has this been finished correctly? Opinions please.



## Vods (Mar 5, 2015)

Below are just some of the photos from our alfresco and porch area where we have had gloss wood lining installed. Im not happy with the finish, but have been told that this is all standard. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You have every reason to be unhappy. That is pretty bad work.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

The only "standard" they achieved was fastening it.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Very sloppy work.Did you find them on craigslist?


----------



## Vods (Mar 5, 2015)

We are in Australia. We are currently building, and chose the paneling on the alfresco and porch as an added extra, have paid good money for this. 
After me telling them of my disappointment in the quality, the builder came back saying this is standard work.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah, that's a new standard in crap. Don't suppose you signed a contract with a clause related to workmanship, did you?


----------



## Vods (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks. I'm not sure.. will be checking when I get home. Either way, I won't be signing off the final payment until it's fixed!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Australia or not what is standard is not having gaps in the joints. The nail holes should have been filled to where they are almost invisible. The paneling should have been solid pieces instead of patched together end to end. I don't care for the way they stopped the molding in the top right picture but it would have been considered acceptable if they finished the end of the molding. At present it is raw unfinished wood. 

Most of what was done is fixable but at present the job isn't completed. It's just roughed in.


----------



## skyking (Mar 24, 2013)

Myself I would have trimmed off that molding at an angle and finished it with something. Still not exactly right, but it would be worlds better IMO. Right now it is an ugly eye-snagger.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Vods said:


> After me telling them of my disappointment in the quality, the builder came back saying this is standard work.


Standard work as far as his company is concerned? It for sure isn't "standard work" for a professional, it may be for a beginner or a drunk.


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

Using a dull blade or one with bent teeth caused the splintering of the finish when cut and I agree with others, sloppy work.


----------



## Vods (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Everyone. I knew I wasn't being unreasonable.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Vods said:


> Thanks Everyone. I knew I wasn't being unreasonable.


That is why most folks think contractors should be neutered.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> That is why most folks think contractors should be neutered.


Im all for contractors doing proper work when theyre paid for it, but i think castration is a little far. Much cheaper to just shoot them


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

My boss was crucified me with a Hiliti gun in the middle of the road if I did any thing close to that. Run his contractors license number and see if he is licensed, bonded, and insured. I'm willing to bet he is not a contractor.

Eric


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Not defending the contractor but when I hear good money that could mean anything. Often the contractor will see the good money and the subs not so much or it was a budget deal all around. 

The work wouldn't be acceptable by a woodworker but this was trim work and not enough information, Correctly done it would have looked different. All I see is the end result...


----------



## Vods (Mar 5, 2015)

Good money was referring to well over the price we could have sourced it externally. My partner is a cabinet maker and we could have done it ourselves for about a third of the cost, however we decided to indulge in one area of the build process. 
I'm asking if the job looks as though it has been -finished- correctly. As in, does this look like an acceptable finished product. After much feedback from multiple different industry backgrounds, I have had 100% agreement that it's 'sloppy, bad, unacceptable' workmanship and quality. 
So thanks all for your input. This matter will now be dealt with, and I know now that I'm not just being pedantic. 
Enjoy your day


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Vods said:


> Good money was referring to well over the price we could have sourced it externally. My partner is a cabinet maker and we could have done it ourselves for about a third of the cost, however we decided to indulge in one area of the build process.
> I'm asking if the job looks as though it has been -finished- correctly. As in, does this look like an acceptable finished product. After much feedback from multiple different industry backgrounds, I have had 100% agreement that it's 'sloppy, bad, unacceptable' workmanship and quality.
> So thanks all for your input. This matter will now be dealt with, and I know now that I'm not just being pedantic.
> Enjoy your day


I understand your position but I wouldn't have turned the most featured parts of my construction over to an unknown source. Its like doing the body work on a rare car and letting anybody paint it.

Sorry, and I hope it works out for you. But I think this was a lesson learned for not using a reputable source.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i will add - using wood in an exterior application is tough (not sure about Aus climate) when trying to finish at cabinet/furniture grade levels. agreed, the work is less than quality to start, but there is going to be wood movement that will cause some joinery issues down the road, that may open joints back up as much as pictured, or more.


----------

